# How to Speed Up Your Internet Connection



## Pearl Groupz (Sep 16, 2008)

*Source: *www.rajeshpatel.net/how-to-speed-up-your-internet-connection/
*

*This works for most internet connections that may be slow because of high activity.*
*Step 1*


 First, click your “Start” button.
 Then, click “Run”.
 This will open a window with a text box.
 You will need to type “cmd.exe” into the text box without the quotes.
 *Step 2*


 This will open the command prompt window similar to MS DOS.
 Now, you will need to type “ipconfig/release” without the quotes.
 Then press enter on your keyboard.
 You will probably get a tooltip popup in your taskbar that says something like “Network cable unplugged”, or something similar. It is ok, the command you just typed in, simply disabled your internet connection.
Read more....


----------



## amritpal2489 (Sep 16, 2008)

This doesnt speed up internet connection.. It just releases the IP address assigned to your PC...


----------



## R2K (Sep 28, 2008)

total crap


----------



## Sathish (Sep 28, 2008)

Ha..Ha..Ha..Ha..Ha.Ha..


ask your service provider... 
i think, he will surely help you..


----------



## satyamy (Sep 28, 2008)

r u doing advertisment for rajeshpatel.net

if that is the source of tut
u should copy paste all the tut here and just need to mentioned the source

no need to provide a link to forward user to your site

by the way the spelling of windows is WINDOWS and not WINDOES as it apperas in your sites button


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Sep 28, 2008)

lolz...total crap...


----------



## amritpal2489 (Sep 28, 2008)

see his location.........

Hey... My 100th post.... took a long time for this....


----------



## Garbage (Sep 28, 2008)

Wth !!


----------



## victor_rambo (Sep 28, 2008)

I am sure you will beat vaibhavtek.


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 9, 2008)

rohan_shenoy said:


> I am sure you will beat vaibhavtek.


Pwned


----------



## victor_rambo (Oct 9, 2008)

thewisecrab said:


> Pwned


But I am still worried why all the linkbacks to his rajeshpatelDONTnet site are still there. Just the threads are locked and user is in shameful misery.

AFAIK, they used to <snip> such links. May be this is Dussera discount for offenders


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Oct 9, 2008)

rohan_shenoy said:


> I am sure you will beat vaibhavtek.



+1


----------



## drsubhadip (Oct 9, 2008)

bad joke


----------



## RCuber (Oct 9, 2008)

Hello Hello .. Is this the SOURCE?


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 9, 2008)

Is there a real way(if exists) to actually speed up internet connection speed?


----------



## Chirag (Oct 9, 2008)

^^
Yea sure there is.. for dial-ups though.. Actually not speeding up the surfing speed but download speed. There was thiss software something from 'a', forgot the name .. I used it 2 years back and used to get 8-9 KBps on dialup..  Felt like winning a lottery at that time.. If anyone remembers the name, please post here.


----------

